# do the superior tractions take tubes to mount



## gzuniga1423 (May 6, 2015)

I just bought superior tractions and can't get them to seat tried every thing I think since there a tractor tire they take tubes:thinking:


----------



## gzuniga1423 (May 6, 2015)

Tubes or tubeless


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They should be tubeless, but they probably have such a stiff sidewall, that's what's making them hard to seat. Have you tried lubing the bead good?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Most people put them on bead or crush-locks, not stock type wheels.


----------



## gzuniga1423 (May 6, 2015)

I asked superior traction they said tubes are recommended but does that mean I can


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I think because of the way they are constructed, if you are not using a bead or crush-loc wheel, you probably best use a tube.


----------



## gzuniga1423 (May 6, 2015)

Ok thanks


----------

